# LGS Purchase



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Happened to be wandering in the LGS and this caught my eye... Made them an offer and they accepted. 
Range is in the same store so I tried it out and was pleasantly surprised. Trigger pull for striker fire is incredible. Click and bang. I have always thought ported 9mm was useless but I have never had the chance to prove it and this firearm was not going to be the one to prove my theory of uselessness. Little to no barrel jump. Considerably louder. More dramatic as fire blows out of the side. Came with 3 - 7 round mag. Fun to shoot.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. I have s Shield and I really like it.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

i have the 40cal. love it also perfect for EDC


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Smith makes a good piece. They sold a lot of those a few years ago, had sales everywhere.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What did you pay for it?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Are those basically a compact single stack version of the full size M/P 9 ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What is LGS?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> What is LGS?


Local Gun Store


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

yonderfishin said:


> Are those basically a compact single stack version of the full size M/P 9 ?


Essentially yes. 

The standard Shield has a 3.1” barrel with a 7 round flush fit magazine and an 8 round extended magazine. 

This model is the Performance Center which has a few small upgrades such as barrel/slide porting, trigger work and better sights. 

Great little pistols imo.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What’s the LGS ?


Dovans said:


> Local Gun Store


I was hoping it meant Lancaster Gun Store.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> What’s the LGS ?
> 
> I was hoping it meant Lancaster Gun Store.


Ha..
While ago I saw Dittmar Sales was going to start selling guns. Not sure how that is working out though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Ha..
> While ago I saw Dittmar Sales was going to start selling guns. Not sure how that is working out though.


I’ll have to stop by and see.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

bobk said:


> I’ll have to stop by and see.


I shot one last sat. (9) I have big hands, had trouble getting a solid grip..he put a mag extension with a pinky rubber tip, made a big difference..less mussle jump and a little louder but like it better than my MP40


----------

